# It's a travesty!



## norman vandyke (Oct 5, 2015)

Find a few awesome spalted boards at the one if my honey holes and this caught my eye...why!?!? Why is this a layer of plywood? Why is it attached to a pallet? Unbelievable.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## GeorgeS (Oct 5, 2015)

We get those at work all the time!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## frankp (Oct 7, 2015)

Looks like a great find. I dug some out like that a few years back. Still haven't made anything with them.


----------



## GeorgeS (Oct 7, 2015)

Problem is it's a plywood board. Someone made plywood out of that wood! That's the travesty!


----------



## frankp (Oct 7, 2015)

Now I understand. I thought you were saying someone covered it with a layer of ply and you were wondering why.


----------



## FWBGBS (Oct 11, 2015)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Strider (Nov 29, 2015)

A gold plated lead brick!


----------



## woodnutz (Dec 17, 2015)

YOu won't believe what you can find in pallets. I have found ebony, lacewood, and other great woods.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ironman123 (Dec 17, 2015)

I don't find any good stuff like that around here in pallets. Oak skids and pine is it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 17, 2015)

How come the only ones I find over here are junk ply. Oak. Pine. Pressure squished crap. Plastic....


----------



## norman vandyke (Dec 17, 2015)

woodnutz said:


> YOu won't believe what you can find in pallets. I have found ebony, lacewood, and other great woods.


I've found lacewood and the occasional rosewood but never ebony.


----------



## woodnutz (Dec 19, 2015)

For me the key has go to factories or stores that receive their goods from overseas. What we long for in wood over there is just junk.


----------



## Mr. Peet (Dec 19, 2015)

The peeling process can enhance or distort figure as well...implying in a standard board that figure may not have been that impressive, but then again, it may have...


----------

